# Makrelenangeln Anfang Juli



## baltic25 (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute
Wer weiß von wo aus in Holland man gut zum Makrelenangeln rausfahren kann?Besser Sheveningen oder Den Helder? Wer kann uns einen Kutter empfehlen der nicht so überfüllt ist und der Service einigermassen stimmt!!
Danke im vorraus..

Holger aus Langenfeld im Rheinl.


----------



## wsvmicha (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Anfang Juli*

Moin Moin  !!!
Hallo Baltic 25. Grüße aus Remscheid. Ich empfehle dir Belgien. Entfernung ähnlich Holland.
Schiffe und Skipper Bemühter als Holländer.
Abfahrtsort Oostende oder Nieuwpoort. Oostende Schiffe "Marcella" o. "Bounty".
Bounty Sportfishing findest du im Net unter dieser Bezeichnung.
Letzte Jahre immer 1-2 mal dort gewesen, bei Warmen Wetter so um die 200 Makrelen
p. Person.
Kannst ja mal schreiben , wenn du fährst

                                                             Gruß Micha    Alles wird gut


----------



## rob (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Anfang Juli*

hab gar ned gewusst das es in österreich makrelen gibt
lg rob


----------



## baltic25 (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Anfang Juli*

Hallo 
Danke erstmal für die Antwort.
Bin am Montag in Scheveningen gewesen und habe über 300 Makrelen gehabt
Habe dann schon 2Stunden vor Angelschluß aufgehört,man hätte noch mehr Fangen können, doch man sie ja verarbeiten und kühlen.

Heute sind meine Kumpels nach Scheveningen gefahren , mal sehn ob der Montag Zufall war oder ob sie auch was bekommen haben.

gruß Baltic 25


----------



## Cloud (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Anfang Juli*

Und mit welcher bisse jetzt gefahren?
Ich bin eigentlich immer mitter MS Trip Junior und sonst wenn die schon zu voll war oder so mitter MS Trip Senior.
Und einmal mit diesem älteren "Grauen" Schiff is aba schon länger her und weiss net mehr wie die heisst (das ganz links liegt)


----------



## raveranger (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Anfang Juli*

Hallo Leute,

bin neu im Forum!

Scheveningen liegt doch in NL. Habt ihr auch einen Tip wo man dann so nächtigt, habt ihr Adressen?

Ich suche für 4-5 Jungs in dem knackigen alter um die 25 Jahre ne Behausung für ein verlängertes Wochenende im September, zum Makrelen fangen. Ist das überhaupt die richtige Zeit? Wir wollen dann mit Kuttern rausfahren, gibts da sowas überhaupt?

Danke für eure Antworten

Petri Heil


----------

